# What Easton bar for SRAM levers?



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

Easton seems to make campy and shimano specific versions of its EC90 SLX bars. I'm thinking about giving SRAM a try and was wondering whether the campy or shimano version would be a better fit?
I'm particularly interested if the SRAM lever clamps mount location is closer to campy than to shimano?
Thanks...


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

The SRAM shifters are closer to Campy in the way they feel and sit on a handlebar. I think the Campy bar would be the better fit.


----------



## cyclemedic (Sep 22, 2005)

is the shape of the bar different? or does the shimano bar only have one cable indentation, and the campy version have 2?


----------



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't know, since Easton's site just mentions that they have Campy and Shimano versions. In terms of cable groove requirements SRAM is clearly similar to Campy.
I'm just not sure if the carbon bars also have clamping areas that are positioned differently depending on whether they are intended for Campy or Shimano...



cyclemedic said:


> is the shape of the bar different? or does the shimano bar only have one cable indentation, and the campy version have 2?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Does it have to do with double grooves or not? Many campy users like double-grooved bars that can run one cable in front, one behind. Shimano this is obviously irrelevant. SRAM cables go under the bars.

if they are different shaped, (dunno,) get the Campy one, anyhow. The SRAM lever isn't nearly as big as the Shimano one.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

nazgul said:


> Easton seems to make campy and shimano specific versions of its EC90 SLX bars. I'm thinking about giving SRAM a try and was wondering whether the campy or shimano version would be a better fit?
> I'm particularly interested if the SRAM lever clamps mount location is closer to campy than to shimano?
> Thanks...


Lever clamps you mean the loops of the shifters? The shifter's clamp location has nothing to do with it being Shimano or Campy because you can slide them up and down along the curvature of the bars based on the location you like best. Campy shifters should work with either single grooved or double grooved bars because they have two exit slots for you to choose to route the shift cable. SRAM shifters may look similar to Campy's but they are not the same because SRAM shifters only have one exit slot for the shift cable, which on the outside, so the cable must be routed to the outside to the rear groove of the bars if there is one available.


----------



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks, good to know about the exit slot. And yes, I meant the loops. I know that it's not an issue on aluminum bars, but some carbon bars have a section with rougher texture that's dedicated to mounting the loops so that they are less likely to slip. So are you saying that both cables for SRAM should be routed through one groove?



tigoat said:


> Lever clamps you mean the loops of the shifters? The shifter's clamp location has nothing to do with it being Shimano or Campy because you can slide them up and down along the curvature of the bars based on the location you like best. Campy shifters should work with either single grooved or double grooved bars because they have two exit slots for you to choose to route the shift cable. SRAM shifters may look similar to Campy's but they are not the same because SRAM shifters only have one exit slot for the shift cable, which on the outside, so the cable must be routed to the outside to the rear groove of the bars if there is one available.


----------



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

I think that the double/single grooves is one distinction, I just don't know if the bars are different in any other way.



Argentius said:


> Does it have to do with double grooves or not? Many campy users like double-grooved bars that can run one cable in front, one behind. Shimano this is obviously irrelevant. SRAM cables go under the bars.
> 
> if they are different shaped, (dunno,) get the Campy one, anyhow. The SRAM lever isn't nearly as big as the Shimano one.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

nazgul said:


> So are you saying that both cables for SRAM should be routed through one groove?


The answer is a yes and a no depending on your preference and the number of grooves the bars have.


----------

